# from wired to wireless and back



## fluca1978 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all,
this is not strictly related to FreeBSD, but since a lot of readers are netadmins I hope to gain some hint. I'd like to connect two wired devices, a computer and a printer, via wireless. To reach such aim I placed a zyxel 600 and another zyxell NBG4115 at the two side, letting the 600 being the master wifi and the other in wireless repeater. However I cannot make the communication among the two machines working. Now I've got the doubt if the thing is possible at all or not. Any suggestion about how to make the wired devices communicate thru a wifi bridge?


----------



## plamaiziere (Mar 15, 2012)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Any suggestion about how to make the wired devices communicate thru a wifi bridge?



I'm doing this between a linksys WRT54g (wifi client) and the box of my ISP (the access point). The wrt54g runs OpenWRT (by default it is not able to run in station mode), I followed this doc: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/clientmode

HTH, regards.


----------

